# how much do i pay the transhipper?



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

i just bought a beautiful beta off aqua bid. I have already paid the actual breeder but i was just wondering how much ( about how much ) would i need to pay the trans shipper that lives in California i live in Utah. with a added heat pack


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi, you've posted this in the wrong forum, but - it depends on what kind of shipping you want. You'll need to call up the transshipper and ask. For Linda Olson (colorado), it's about $26.20 for priority mail with a heat pack. I don't know about Julie Tran. Express mail is slightly less than $50.


----------



## Nova betta (Dec 5, 2014)

oh woops sorry lol and thanks so much.


----------

